# Suche Spiele wie SimCity



## marcial (22. Mai 2010)

Hey,

bin wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und suche Spiele, die relativ identisch zu SimCity sind. Einfach in diese Richtung von Simulation ohne Zeug wie Ressourcen abbauen/erwirtschaften, Gefechte austragen etc. (in diesem Sinne), zur Zeit von Sim City 4 oder neuer.

Könntet ihr mir was empfehlen?


----------



## Look (23. Mai 2010)

CitiesXL ist das einzige, was mir dazu einfallen würde - der Onlinepart ist aber nun gekillt, hat sich nicht gerechnet, dürfte dir aber vielleicht auch egal sein.

Ansonsten fallen mir nur die üblichen verdächtigen ein, die aber alle entweder Kämpfe oder dicken Wirtschafspart haben, Dinge wie Anno, Tropico, Siedler, Gilde, Patrizier etc..


----------



## WrathOfWar (24. Mai 2010)

Sim City war ja: die Balance finden zwischen den Bedürfnissen der Einwohner und möglichst effektiver Gebäude-Anordnung. 

Da ist tatsächlich Anno 1404 das "modernste" in der Richtung und sehr ähnlich. Auch wenn es mit Ressourcen ist und Kämpfe vorkommen. Ansonsten auch nur: Cities XL (ich dachte immer, die Caesar-Spiele gehen in die Richtung, ist aber auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen).


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Jo, das gibt es wohl nur Cities XL  http://www.amazon.de/Monte-Cristo-3760007415739-Cities-XL/dp/B002B69GRE/

Anno 1404 wäre zwar auch prinzipiell ähnlich, aber da musst Du halt Waren produzieren und dazu dann Inseln besiedeln, wo evlt. nötige Ressorucen auch vorhanden sind wie zb Salz, Pelze oder Fruchtbarkeit zum Anbau von Weizen, Hanf, Wein... deswegen denk ich mal, dass das wegfällt, weil Du ja keine Ressourcen abbauen willst, obwohl man Anno auch völlig friedlich ohne Krieg spielen kann...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> obwohl man Anno auch völlig friedlich ohne Krieg spielen kann...


   
Selbst im Hauptspiel? :o
Ich dachte erst im Addon kann man komplett friedlich die Sache angehen.
Oder bezog sich das aufs Endlosspiel ohne Gegner?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

Ich meinte das Endlosspiel und auch einige der Szenarien. Nur da kann man ja auch überhaupt von Grund auf ne Stadt in Ruhe aufbauen. Bei den Missionen endet die Mission oft früher oder sie beginnt mit einer bereits bestehenden Stadt.

Beim Endlosspiel kann man Krieg und Piraten ja eh ganz abschalten, aber auch die Szenarien kann man sehr friedlich spielen, zB Diplomat, wo man die Sultansmoschee erbauen und 5 Sultanaufräge erfüllen muss. MIt Handel und einschmeicheln sowie erkaufen des Piraten-Bündnisses muss man an sich kein einziges mal kämpfen, da sind einem alle wohlgesonnen.


----------



## marcial (27. Mai 2010)

Sim City hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet einfach dadurch, dass ich Sachen errichtet hab und das ganze seinen Lauf nahm, zwar relativ komplex, jedoch musste ich nicht Einheiten losschicken zum Ressourcen ernten und auch keine Maschinerie usw. produzieren.

Schade, dass es da nicht so viel direkt vergleichbares gibt. Würde echt mal Zeit für ein neues Sim City (und keinen Society Abklatsch) werden.

Werd den Empfehlungen mal nachgehen, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2010)

also, Anno 1404 ist IMHO ein sehr schöns Spiel - das ist zwar nicht wie sim-City, aber vlt gefällt es Dir ja trotzdem. Man KANN es wie gesgat auch friedlich und ganz ohne EInheitenbau spielen. Das funktioniert halt so:

Du musst halt erstmal ne Insel besiedeln. Da baust Du dann ne Fischerhütte und 2-3 Holzfäller, und ein Stück davon weg baust Du Häuser. Je mehr Einwohner, desto mehr andere Waren wollen die haben. Du brauchst halt dann bestimmte neue Gebäude zB nen Steinmetz für Steine, ne Erzmine für Eisenerz usw., oder nen "Bauernhof" für Trauben oder Hanf oder Weizen usw., ne Mühle und nen Bäcker, um aus dem Weizen dann Brot zu machen... Dazu musst Du aber keine Einheiten bauen, die Du dann dahinschickst, sondern Du baust die Gebäude, und der Rest geht von allein.

Du musst nur darauf achten, dass in Reichweite dieser Gebäude auch ein Lagerhaus ist, damit zB Weizen dann (automatisch) abgeholt wird und zB der Müller den Weizen wiederum dort (auch automatisch) abholen kann, um Mehl daraus zu machen. 

Wenn die Stadt wächst, musst Du halt auch andere Inseln bediedeln, auf denen Du dann nur Waren produzierst. 

Einheiten musst Du an sich keine Bauen, außer Schiffe, die die Waren von Insel zu Insel bringen - die Schiffe kannst Du aber automatisieren, Du musst also nicht selber ein Schiff irgendwo hinschicken, um was abzuholen.

Die Einwohner wiederum werden immer reicher, aus Bauern werden Bürger, aus Bürgern werden Patrizier und aus denen schließlich Adelige. Damit die "aufsteigen" muss im Hauptlager genug baumaterial sein, da bei einem Aufstieg das Haus automatisch "renoviert" wird. Des weiteren sind immer mehr Waren und bestimmte andere Gebäude in Reichweite eines Hauses nötig, damit es aufsteigen kann. zB Damit ein Bauer aufsteigen kann zum Bürger muss er Most (Alkohol) haben und eine Kirche in Reichweite. Wenn Ein Patrizier zum Adeligen aufstiegen will, braucht er Gewürze, Brot, 2 Arten Kleidung, Most, Bier und Bücher, und in der Reichweite des Hauses ne Kirche, eine Gaststätte und einen Schuldturm (so ne Art Gefängnis = Sicherheit in seinem Viertel). 

Zwischendurch bekommst Du auch Aufträge von Deinen handelspartner, die Du erfüllen kannst, aber nicht musst. zB mit nem Schiff ein paar Kisten einsammeln und dem Auftraggeber bringen - da kriegst Du halt Gold oder Waren als Belohnung. 


Das Entscheidende ist halt, dass du immer genug Waren produzierst, damit Deine Einwohner zufrieden sind und Deine Stadt noch größer wird.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2010)

Im Grunde ist die Ähnlichkeit zwischen Anno und Sim City recht hoch, was den Aufbaupart angeht.  
Ob du mit dem Setting klar kommst ist ne andere Sache: Städtebau in morderner Zeit (Sim City) und eher mittelalterliche Aufbaustrategie sind schon ziemlich weit von einander entfernt.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Tropico 3 uneingeschränkt empfehlen, auch wenn es da noch Raum nach oben gibt,weil ich Fan von Statistiken etc bin, was mir hier ein wenig zu spät kommt.


----------

